# HP Omen Laptop display won't turn off during power save

## RayDude

I've been trying to figure out why the display stays lit unless I close the lid. I have the KDE locker setup to kick in after 3 minutes and the power saver set to kick in after 5 minutes. Locker works, but the display stays on.

I've tried to read the EDID and that doesn't work, so I wonder if I'm missing a driver...

Anyone have any ideas I can try?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> Locker works, but the display stays on. 

 

When you are talking about hte display backlight, than please try this:

```
xscreensaver-command --lock; sleep 1 && xset dpms force off
```

Can you share your result of this please?

from my i3wm config:

```
roman@ASUS-G75VW ~ $ grep mod+l  .i3/config 

bindsym $mod+l exec "xscreensaver-command --lock; sleep 1 && xset dpms force off"

```

I assume your window manager will allow custom keybindings?

----------

## RayDude

Sorry it took so long to get back to you.

I didn't have xscreensaver installed. You would think it is a dependency for Plasma, but I guess it's not since plasma supports Wayland now.

It's building now. I think this will fix my issue.

xset dpms force off worked, so I think this will solve my issue...

----------

## RayDude

Nah it still doesn't work.

xset works though so it's a bug somewhere I guess.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> sleep 1 && xset dpms force off

 

did you used a reasonable delay of a few seconds?

 *Quote:*   

>  xset works though so it's a bug somewhere I guess.

 

ITs the same as here, some uefi fault probably. I realized by chance that the backlight never shut down and than looked for something to force it.

uefi is broken by design. binary uefi, no datasheets on important ICs of the main logic board, ... you know the rest, no docs about important function of some firmware on the main logic board => i blame microsoft and intel for it (uefi + intel hardware)

----------

## RayDude

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   sleep 1 && xset dpms force off 
> 
> did you used a reasonable delay of a few seconds?
> 
>  *Quote:*    xset works though so it's a bug somewhere I guess. 
> ...

 

In order to use that command I have to figure out where the text file to control dpms exists for Plasma 5...

I'll get to that someday. Probably after my trip to Germany.

LOL

For now I'll keep the lid closed or run the command by hand.

Thanks for your help.

I wonder if there's a BIOS option that might fix it.... Hmmmm.

----------

## khayyam

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> ITs the same as here, some uefi fault probably. I realized by chance that the backlight never shut down and than looked for something to force it.

 

Roman_Gruber ... here we go with more of your wild speculation ... given that xset can set the DPMS what makes you think efi has something to do with it? It's more likely acpi, or (more likely) whatever plasma/KDE is doing.

@RayDude ... please try passing 'video.use_native_backlight=1' on the kernel command line, or perhaps 'acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor'. I'm not sure if these will have any effect whatsoever, as the issue may be something to do with whatever plasma uses, or how the values supplied are stored, and activated, but you might give it a try.

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> uefi is broken by design. binary uefi, no datasheets on important ICs of the main logic board, ... you know the rest, no docs about important function of some firmware on the main logic board => i blame microsoft and intel for it (uefi + intel hardware)

 

Nonsense, UEFI is a specification, the firmware is no doubt written by parties other than MS and Intel (ie,  Gigabyte, etc) with varrying degree's of complience and/or brokeness. As for binary firmware, you have the sources for any of the firmware "bios"?

best ... khay

----------

